

Q&A with Jobs: 'That's what happens in technology' - nickb
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/products/2007-09-05-jobs-qanda_N.htm

======
dcurtis
"I own every Bob Dylan album ever, but I buy a lot of it on iTunes, because I
guess I'm just too lazy to rip it from the CD."

Ahh, the wonderful words of a billionaire.

